# Heating for mantids



## KevinsWither (Sep 3, 2016)

Is their a good way to heat a mantis enclosure? Like for nymphs? Orchid mantids?


----------



## CosbyArt (Sep 3, 2016)

The most common heating methods are...



Also it is nice to be able to setup a thermostat for it to turn the heating source on and off as needed...



If you are handy with electrical you can make your own as well...



Also depending on how cold it is in the room you keep your insects, or want to save power, you can also use something like this to keep the heat in better...


----------



## Coyote (Sep 5, 2016)

does any of you guys know if the exoterra daylight will create some heat ?


----------



## CosbyArt (Sep 5, 2016)

Coyote said:


> does any of you guys know if the exoterra daylight will create some heat ?


If you are talking about the daylight basking bulb, yes it will. Depending on how close it is to the tank it can generate 75F to over 122F temps, they have a chart for temp and placement. If it is another bulb, do you have a link to it?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 5, 2016)

http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/natural_light.php

with winter coming i think i should heat it up just a little and also had more light because right now i'm not using a really convenient light. I'm gonna order this one tomorrow. Or is there any other lamp that would heat the enclosure and stimulate my mantis ? it needs to fit in this thing: http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/compact_top.php because it's the kind of fixture i want.


----------



## CosbyArt (Sep 5, 2016)

Coyote said:


> http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/natural_light.php
> 
> with winter coming i think i should heat it up just a little and also had more light because right now i'm not using a really convenient light. I'm gonna order this one tomorrow. Or is there any other lamp that would heat the enclosure and stimulate my mantis ? it needs to fit in this thing: http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/compact_top.php because it's the kind of fixture i want.


Those bulbs do not put out any heat. Personally I just buy the older incandescent ones at the dollar stores as they put out enough heat and fit any fixture that isn't fluorescent.

For that fixture though for safety the best option would be to get their bulbs so you don't over heat it. For that fixture it is 26w bulbs or less, and with the fixture compatibility, there are none that put out heat in the 26watt or less range. In that case the best option is to get a different, or extra, light fixture just for heat.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 5, 2016)

CosbyArt said:


> Those bulbs do not put out any heat. Personally I just buy the older incandescent ones at the dollar stores as they put out enough heat and fit any fixture that isn't fluorescent. I'll do some digging though and see what I can find.


Ok so i could just go to a random store and buy some light ? thing is i want to help my plants to grow as well. One of my plants died and i think it's due to the lack of light. Is there any bulb that is fixable on the fixture i linked, provides heat and good light for plants ?


----------



## CosbyArt (Sep 5, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Ok so i could just go to a random store and buy some light ? thing is i want to help my plants to grow as well. One of my plants died and i think it's due to the lack of light. Is there any bulb that is fixable on the fixture i linked, provides heat and good light for plants ?


Updated above.

The fixture you like will work for basic lighting, and plants if you get these bulbs (max 26 watts with that fixture) that provide some UVA light; however, no heat so you will need a different/extra one for heat. Preferably one that can be adjusted in height to for the right amount of heat.

I found these on there site, or this one, that will provide light, plant growth, and heat - and is adjustable to get the right amount of heat. You can use it instead of the other fixture or add one just for heating.


----------



## Precious (Sep 18, 2016)

Years ago I had Texas Unicorns (chlorophaea) living in colony in a 20 gal. high aquarium.  I raised them to adulthood using only common lamp bulbs (60 w) to provide a boost in ambient temp.  Once in community, though, they fed readily but did not breed.  Yen Saw advised me to "turn up the heat!"  I used one of those adhesive mats on the bottom to heat the substrate and it was just enough!  All I did after that was toss in fly pupae, they lived long and happily!  I really enjoy less complicated options as it allows me to keep my critters pleased and still have time to eat!


----------



## ashleenicole (Sep 19, 2016)

If you're going to heat your enclosures I strongly recommend you get a thermostat as well. Under the tank heaters can get extremely hot, and I would assume the same could be said for bulbs.


----------



## CosbyArt (Sep 19, 2016)

ashleenicole said:


> If you're going to heat your enclosures I strongly recommend you get a thermostat as well. Under the tank heaters can get extremely hot, and I would assume the same could be said for bulbs.


Yes, bulbs can get even hotter than the heating mats and pads. With such use the normal trick is to get a adjustable light fixture so it can be adjusted to provide the proper heat as mentioned above.



CosbyArt said:


> ... and is adjustable to get the right amount of heat


The most common is to get a goose neck adjustable light fixture for smaller bulbs, the clamping reflector style that can be moved as need, or the types in the original response as they have a cleaner look and adjust just as easily.

A thermostat though will provide a set heating limit, which is useful for rooms where temperatures can fluctuate 5-10F during the day/night.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 21, 2016)

I went to a pet store and bought a nano compact top on which i screwed a exoterra reptile light, http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/reptile_uvb100.php 

I'm very satisfied of it, the enclosure is a bit warmer, the plants will probably grow better and the mantis will get some UV which is also good for her. I will post pictures whenever i take them


----------



## KevinsWither (Sep 21, 2016)

Those sound like good suggestions. Now what about if i'm heating like multiple enclosures which are deli containers.


----------



## CosbyArt (Sep 22, 2016)

KevinsWither said:


> Those sound like good suggestions. Now what about if i'm heating like multiple enclosures which are deli containers.


I would stick with the cheap desk clip lamps, and use a 60-75 watt incandescent bulb (old/regular light bulb) as it can provide plenty of heat, and even if purchased runs $10-$20 at most. If the deli cups are close together and you angle the bulb over them in the middle, it will heat about 4 deli cups well (and without worrying about it melting them either, unless the bulb is touching them).

Just check the deli cup temps to ensure proper placement, so they are heating to the right temperature range you are looking for, and your set.


----------

